# Campagnolo Protons wheels any opinions?



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Campagnolo Proton wheels any opinions?*

I have a pair and probably have put on like 2000 miles on them and they'll still very true. Anyone else here used them and how did you like them?


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Wicked2006 said:


> I have a pair and probably have put on like 2000 miles on them and they'll still very true. Anyone else here used them and how did you like them?



I liked em for the road. I now run Head Ardennes there but I use the Protons on my cross bike. They are TOUGH sob's. I have used them on cross courses, rooty single track and they are still true as all get out. Their hubs are great, everything about them are really. Only thing that drives me a little nuts is that under some circumstances they squeel with the canti brakes, but never any issues with road brakes.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

8K on mine, never had to touch a spoke, rim or hub. All kinds of roads under my 200 lb fat ass and still as smooth as the first day. Only issue is the typical Campy problem of changing tires, a ***** to get off.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I got a set in 2005. Put about 20,000km on them though training, racing (when I knew the roads would be too bad for the carbons), and for cross. Trued them once, never had to touch the hubs. The wheels are bombproof, and are likely the best do all wheel ever made. If they still made them I would get a set. But all I seems to be able to find is front wheel only's.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

The Protons have been bombproof for me. I ride some rough roads where I live and man they just keep working great and stay true. It's amazing. 

I will definitely at getting another set of wheels in the future and it may end up being Campagnolo.


----------



## Murdoch (Mar 30, 2011)

*You got a long way to go........ !*

As everyone else here, my Protons have totally bombproof for many years.
I live and ride in NW England on some truely terrible surfaces. I like to ride the upland lanes of the Lake District and Yorkshire Dales. Have also done LEJOG on these wheels.
2000m?..... Assuming you have a moderate pedalling life like mine and get out 3 times a week for 3 hrs a time, you'll be racking up monster miles with minimal servicing. I have covered around 150m a week for 3 years on these (over 20,000m) and they're fine apart from worn braking surfaces which has definitely increased stopping distances slightly.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

About 4800 miles on mine and they are doing fine. I had them trued once, but only because I had broken a spoke and just wanted to make sure that everything was OK. The broken spoke was basically due to either mis-packing on my part of mis-handling on Northwest's/Delta's part. Nothing to do with the wheels...


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

Until this afternoon, I would have happily agreed with all of the above.

I had a drive side spoke break at the nipple end which caused the wheel to rub the chainstay (about 10 miles from home on a work day...). As the frame had vertical dropouts there was no way of moving the wheel. (Sorry, needed to vent!).

That being said, they are still great wheels. I have a pair of Electrons that are about the same vintage, and there's very little difference in ride between them.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Since 2003*

I've had a pair since 2003 and have never had to true them, nor have I had any other kind of problem. I also like the fact that they have a cup and cone bearing system.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Unica said:


> Until this afternoon, I would have happily agreed with all of the above.
> 
> I had a drive side spoke break at the nipple end which caused the wheel to rub the chainstay (about 10 miles from home on a work day...). As the frame had vertical dropouts there was no way of moving the wheel. (Sorry, needed to vent!).
> 
> That being said, they are still great wheels. I have a pair of Electrons that are about the same vintage, and there's very little difference in ride between them.


I realize you need to vent, but this same thing happened to a friend riding handbuilt Mavic Open Pro/Campy Chorus hub/32 spoke combination. So it can happen even on a very conservative build. We just had to tweek a few neighboring spokes and open the brakes so he could limp home....


----------

